# I'm a new goat mom and need help.



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, first off I just want to say I’m so excited and relived to find a site like this!Well here it goes; Saturday I brought home a 4 year old Nigerian Dwarf and 2 of her babies. The babies were 8 weeks old on Sat. I was hoping to milk her. I started milking her in the mornings and in the evenings but I was getting very little milk. I separated the babies for the night (put them in a cage next to her) and there was a huge increase in the milk she gave. But is this ok for her babies? They eat little grain and hay and in the morning they were so hungry. I just didn’t feel right about milking her then sending her in to hungry kids. I give them grain and hay while I milk mom but they just eat so little. Any advice will be appreciated. Thank You. :help:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to TGS! Yes! It's perfectly fine to separate the babies at night and milk her in the morning.  She will make enough milk to accommodate them. It's good that you're introducing them to hay and grain too! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!

Yep...they are actually old enough to be weaned, I start separating mine at night at around 3 weeks of age and always provide good hay for them, once they have the want for grain at around 6 weeks, I feed kids theirs while still in the stall while I milk mom...and your mama should be in peak production at this point, separating for 10-12 hours will tell you exactly what her production is and her kids won't be "starving" because you do take from her...supply and demand, she'll replace whats taken. Have fun! Milking my does is one of my favorite "goaty" things to do.


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You for your advice. I will separate them tonight and milk her in the morning. I've only had them a few days and I already love them. They just brighten up the place! Should I try to milk her all the way in the morning or leave a little? and when do you suggest I try weaning the babies. Thanks again


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I should say is it ok to let them continue to nurse or is it better I wean them now? Just not sure what would be better for the babies. I bet weaning them is going to be a barrel of fun


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome :wave: 

If you want to keep up her milk supply milk her all the way out overtime. 
Congrats on your new goats! We would love to see photos!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on your new goaties... I have 3 (waiting for my 4th) Nigies too! You're right.. they sure do brighten up the place! 
Cant wait to see yours!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Sorry, I guess I should say is it ok to let them continue to nurse or is it better I wean them now? Just not sure what would be better for the babies. I bet weaning them is going to be a barrel of fun


They should be fine if you wean them now, as long as they are readily eating solid food. But it wouldn't hurt anything to leave them on her now.
Congrats on your new goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new purchase. If it hasn't even been a week since you brought them home, it wouldn't hurt to let them settle in a bit. Separating them at night should be fine. Sure they will be hungry, they are goats! :greengrin: But they certainly won't starve to death. I would probably leave them on mom for a while longer only because of new surroundings. I would also want to be sure that they are eating hay and grain well before weaning. Separating at night should help them to eat more grain and hay. They won't starve themselves.


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am glad you are enjoying your goats. They can be such a blessing.
I am never in a rush to wean babies. There are many reasons to wean or not depending on why you have them and if you want more milk for yourself. Just start a thread on it and you will get a rainbow of personal choices.
As for hungry babies in the morning; that is good because they will make sure she is empty and that will help her production.
Good luck and welcome. I just love The Goat Spot.


----------



## Little Bit Ranch (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm really new to this like almost a week new! I would like to get more milk but I don't need it. I have been getting a cup in the morning after seperating the babies at night. I just figured that it doesn't hurt anything if they nurse a couple more weeks and besides I don't know the first thing about weaning a baby yet!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> I don't know the first thing about weaning a baby yet!


Welcome from Southern Maryland :wave: You are just fine. Just keep asking every question you have. The folks here have infinite knowledge and they are dedicated to teaching. :greengrin:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

I think its wonderful that you care enough to be concerned. They will be okay separated for the nights at 8 weeks. I like to leave them 12, but that's just a personal choice. I agree that you should wait until the stress of being moved is over before you wean them completely.... Welcome to TGS. The folks here are very helpful and there is a lot of useful information in the older posts as well. I'd love to see pictures of your goats too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome! :wave: It does not hurt to wean them now but I would wait till 12 weeks. We bottle feed all our kids and that is when we wean ours and I have head it is better to wait. After 12 weeks the milk does them no good as far as growing goes. Yep, they scream all right but they will get over it :hi5:


----------

